# Gary Pickrell Memorial Race



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

*Gary Pickrell Memorial Race*

Frank Dempster (myself) and Chuck Chambers will be hosting a fund raiser race for Gary Pickrell who passed away on August 14th from a long battle with Cancer. Chuck and I have been a friend of Gary’s for, well, we go back YEARS. …Quite a ways for the three of us have we been racing together.

_100% of this fund raiser will go to Cindy, Gary’s wife – to help with the accumulated bills over the last 14 months. _

*Race Benefit details:*
- This will be a one day event with Oval and Road-Course racing at Steel City Hobbies.

Classes: Run what you bring – cars will be segregated into a typical class (3 or more of the same type to make up a class).
Entry Donation: We are asking for $15 for the 1st Car and $5 for every car after.
- The entry fee includes a meal!
- There will be door prizes.
- There will be Chinese Auctions
- There will be a 50/50
- Some of the gifts will be from top R/C manufactures.

*This is more than just a fund raiser! There is going to be great food, great atmosphere, great gifts, and this is going to be something special! Please try to attend!*

*When and where: *
Racing will be on Saturday, October 14th starting at Noon at Steel City Hobbies (Road-Course and Oval)
On October 15 there will be an On-Road race at Beaver’s The Raceway.

Patty Dempster will be donating some good tasting food. 

For more information, contact:
Frank Dempster: 412.221.0009 (H) 412.613.8806 (C)
[email protected]
Or
Chuck Chambers: 724.643.1168


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*SCH behind Gary 100%*

Gary was a well respected R/C Racer - a true model to how a R/C Racing enthusiast should be. 

I am personally going to donate (along with some Players) a Pittsburgh Steelers Autographed football and some other merchandise.

SCH will donate the whole day of racing at it's facility including the personnel to run the event. 



This should be a fun time in Gary's name and I am looking forward! 

I am looking forward to the awesome food, camaraderie of fellow racers and people in general. The doors are open to everyone to celebrate Gary's life and his R/C racing hobby. 

Thank you Frank and Chuck for organizing such a special event. I will put more info on the SCH website.



Mike


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Wonderful thing Frank and Chuck are doing!
I wish that I could make both races but at this time I can only choose one.(The one that is 5 min from my house, sorry Mike).

When a loved one is sick and battling the way Gary did, the last thing family and freinds worry about is money. But now is the time to get Cindy back up and running. All of the racing family including manufacturers and shop owners have allready contributed. I will do my best to promote and donate time, money, anything, to this, the worthiest of causes. 
Gary was a very respected racer, we could all learn a lesson from his patience and understanding.(On and off the track).

R.I.P.


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

I think its great that Frank and Chuck have been the force behind the benefit for Gary. In the short time i have known Gary I believe he was a class act and one many of us could look up to. I only hope that Gary's way of looking at things in this hobby rub off on alot more people and as a result racers can feel like they can have fun anywhere they choose to without any worries or concerns. I know Garys many many friends will miss him greatly. I hope the racers in this regional and elsewhere choose to fill their weekend with a full plate of racing at both facilities and enjoy the friendship ....food....racing... and prizes at both all to benefit Garys family.
I wish there could be races at every track Gary ever visited in his honor.

Jim


----------



## karter93 (Mar 25, 2005)

I raced with Gary from back in the days of Rolling Wheels. He was a class act and one hell of a person. He will be missed a great deal. Thank You Frank and Chuck for organizing this event. Lets make this the largest turnout of the year for both tracks!


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Race also on Sunday the 15th!*

Gary Pickrell Memorial Racing Weekend
Organized by Frank Dempster and Chuck Chambers
“Day 2” -	October 15th
Hosted by
The Raceway
1216 4th Street Beaver,
724-728-5571
[email protected]
Doors open at 11 AM
Racing starts by 2 PM

All proceeds from both races will be used to defray the care costs of the family
Saturday www.steelcityhobbies.com for details
Sunday: $10.00 for first vehicle, $5.00 each after. 
Complimentary Jack the Gripper traction compound provided for all paid racers free of charge at the track. 
FREE PIZZA
for dinner donated by A.B. Charles Hobby & Pizza Joe’s

For more information, contact:
·	The Raceway 724-728-5571
·	Frank Dempster at 412-221-0009
·	Chuck Chambers at 724-643-1168

Area Hotel Information:

Hampton Inn, Monaca, PA –724-774-5580
Holiday Inn Express, Monaca, PA – 724-728-5121
Raffle prizes at BOTH locations generously provided by

Sorry, but the flyer in original form is too large for now. It will be posted correctly soon. John


----------



## PrestoBoy (Feb 13, 2005)

Looks like a good time to make my onRoad racing return. I always enjoyed racing with Gary. 
Racing will not be the same without him.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Bumping this up...
General Flyer should be out tomorrow for handing it out to friends & family. I think the Raceway's is already out with their details. SCH info is on the SCH site. A weekend of racing for Gary! ...just the way he would have liked it! 
MR


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

Gary was a great guy on and off the track. He never let anything bother him. 

Thanks to Frank and Chuck for holding this race. That just goes to show how well liked Gary was!!!

I want to send my deepest sympathy to his family. They are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Coming up quick!!!!!

The race is also posted here-

http://forum.ovrccc.com/NonCGI/noncgi/Forum17/HTML/000030.html


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

glitcher,thanks for the info,i'll be talken to you.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

I am probably going to make both races!


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

glitcher,glad to here your going to make,we haven't raced each other for awhile,your pit space is still here.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

It will be like "old" times! :tongue:


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

hippie, whats on the food menu ?? that is the only important item for the weekend !! who cares about racing, lets donate some money to an old friends wife and eat some food !!!!!


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

briano,chicken and three sides,chili and more.will do it all the #1 donate #2 a good time #3 food #4 racing equal a good time.


----------



## AndrewV (Sep 7, 2006)

Frank,

Is this going to be the same layout as last week or is it changing again?


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

AndrewV,

Same layout,tkought about changing it but ran out of time.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Old Hippie said:


> AndrewV,
> 
> Same layout,tkought about changing it but ran out of time.


Your not THAT old, you may still have a few days.


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

glitcher,
Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

See ya in the morning.


----------



## KOBIWAN (Oct 14, 2006)

Are the doors opening earlier, or at 11:00 like usual?


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

To Everyone Who Attended Gary Pickrell Memorial Race,
We would sincerely like to THANK everyone who attend this past weekend of racing at Steel City Hobbies and The Raceway at Beaver.We sure hope everyone enjoyed themselves and had a good time.We're looking forward to seeing everyone real soon at both tracks.
Frank and Chuck


----------



## AndrewV (Sep 7, 2006)

I have 2 videos I am going to upload. Ill give a link here when they are ready. They are 2 sedan races. One is the first round and 2nd heat of sedans and the other is Amain seadans.

And thanks to G-man and Allen for taping. Links are coming soon...


----------



## AndrewV (Sep 7, 2006)

http://expose.myphotoalbum.com

Theres the link. The first album has the 2 race videos in it. The other albums are just photos af various things. Its not RC related but you can look through the photos if you want.

Enjoy!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey guys!!! How did the racin' go this weekend? Sorry I couldn't make it down. We didn't get done with Logan's baseball games untill nearly 3:00 both days. We about froze, it felt like we should have been throwing snowballs instead of baseballs. Hopefully we'll get a rainy Sat. soon so I can get back to racing. It won't be the same at the track with out Gary. He was the only thing that made the 2 other "old farts" bearable.LOL He was a top notch guy and will be deeply missed.


----------

